# Important Security Alert -- SolusVM



## MannDude (Jun 16, 2013)

Not much details available about this just yet, other than news saying you should patch. http://blog.soluslabs.com/2013/06/16/important-security-alert-new-update/



> *PLEASE READ THIS INFORMATION CAREFULLY. THIS INFORMATION IS RELEVANT TO ALL VERSIONS OF SOLUSVM, INCLUDING BETA VERSIONS.*
> 
> A security update has now been released for the Stable and Beta versions of SolusVM. We advise you to make this update as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## imperio (Jun 16, 2013)

http://vpsboard.com/topic/731-solusvm-vulnerability/


----------



## MannDude (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, I was laying in bed after I woke up and just read the news in my email so copeid the info here before I had a chance to read the forums and see it was already posted.


----------

